# First Experience with Diarrhea - advice? Suggestions?



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We woke up this morning at 6 am and head Wilson scratching on his kennel. Went downstairs and he had thrown up a little (about the size of my palm, if that). We took him outside and he had diarrhea. He's had diarrhea all day... 

We gave him two TBSP of canned 100% pumpkin this afternoon and that seemed to firm his poop up a bit. Then we gave him boiled rice with chicken for dinner, which he lapped up. Still a little bit of diarrhea this evening.

Nothing has changed -- same food, same bag of food, etc. He was totally fine yesterday. We did take a big walk in the woods yesterday, so maybe he ate something while we were out? He is acting just fine and drinking water, so I am not worried about dehydration. We're giving his ice cubes instead of treats right now.

Any suggestions? Do we just keep up with the rice + chicken and some pumpkin until it clears up? Like I said, he is acting just fine and is perfectly happy and energetic. How much rice + chicken should we be giving him? I just eye balled it this evening and he ate it all up. FWIW and maybe this is TMI, but he doesn't have uncontrolled diarrhea - he can wait until it's time to go outside and even takes his time to find the perfect spot (if you know what I mean). He hasn't gone in the house or sprinted out the door immediately to poop. Anyhow, any advice would be much appreciated! This is my very first go with puppy diarrhea. Oh yeah, WIlson turns one next Tuesday and weighs about 60 lbs.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

This happened to Watson when he was about 8mo. We were out of the country and our vet suggested to keep up with the chicken and rice diet, but it didn't help that much. He ended up having Giardia and had to be treated for it. You might have to take a stool sample into your vet to have it checked out.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

He's not a V, but my Doberman pup was diagnosed with Coccidia without having any symptoms at all. Happened on his first check up. Ginny, my v, had it, too...but she WAS showing symptoms (dehydration, diarrhea, vomit, lethargy, etc). Definitely get it checked out at the vet just in case!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Sigh! I was trying not to jump to conclusions but I will take Wilson in tomorrow. I have a four year old so any chance there's parasites or bacteria I get it checked out. In the meantime... Another spoonful of pumpkin and a fresh batch of rice for tomorrow morning


----------

